# Massey 135 Lift pump



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

does anyone know what the little lever on the lift pump is for? are you suppose to mess with it or no. do i just bolt the lift pump on, attach my fuel lines and that it?
thanks


----------



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Here is a pic of the lever I was talking about


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chris!

The lever is so you can pump fuel to your filters and fuel system manually. 
You may have to bump the engine over a little to get the cam in the right spot for the manual lever to get full stroke.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Great thank you Mark


----------

